
Sleeping Beauty – Keep track of what’s where – crowdfunding today - SleepingBeauty
http://sleeping.watch
======
SleepingBeauty
Sleeping Beauty is a compact security device with the size of a hockey puck
which protects and tracks your valuable possessions using a cellular network
and GPS to triangulate its position. Only if Sleeping Beauty is physically
moved does it consume any battery power in order to send its location to your
smartphone. This is the reason why Sleeping Beauty runs up to 2 whole years on
a single battery.

Sleeping Beauty is not only the perfect solution for protecting those
possessions which should stay put for a very long time it can also track
objects which are moved very often by using the “Bluetooth Low Energy –
Tracking Mode”.

Almost any object can be tracked with Sleeping Beauty. And the real beauty of
Sleeping Beauty is that it works anywhere in the world where there’s cellular
network coverage. Sleeping Beauty will be manufactured in Berlin. The data is
stored in Germany in keeping with german privacy standards.

